# big deal on bass fishing?



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

just curious but whats the big deal on largemouth bass fishing? maybe its because i fish for keeps and i guess i heard largemouths arent' good to eat but im still just curious on why people go after largemouths; big ones if that if you cant even eat them. is it just a fun thing to just catch them and release them? 
who cares how big the fish is if you dont take it home as proof and/or you cant eat it? ive caught a 30 lb sheephead so is that something to brag about? i dont know, like i said i fish for keeps and i still dont understand whats the point on spending time and money in doing catch and release where you go back home with nothing. i dont know about ya'll but where i come from if you go fishing, you better come home with something to eat or you'll be the laughing stock for months and nobody will take you serious. no kidding! maybe its just a texas thing but ive seen it go as far as seeing someone get fired from their job for not bringing home something to eat regardless of how big his catch might of been. someone please explain? if they're good to eat then let me know because ill surely go bass fishing.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You don't have to fish for food

You can fish for fun

Largies are fun to catch for everyone, and deserved to be released


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Largemouth fishing is always a good time, Smallmouth even better. If the only reason you fish is for table-fare then it sounds more like a job to me. I am smiling and enjoying fishing everytime I'm out. If I'm targeting walleye or perch then it's always great to come home with a heavy cooler, but if not I still had a good time on the water. And I could care less how my buddies view my "wasted" outings.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I have three answers to your question.

First, fishing is a sport. Golf, tennis, handball, basketball, jogging, bike riding, hiking, and perhaps 5,000 other pursuits are also sports. You don't bring home anything to eat doing these things, and you don't have to when fishing, either. A pleasurable activity is its own reward. 

Second, in many inland areas largemouths are at the top of the food chain. They provide more challenge and a better fight than other fish, and that's why the are targeted.

Third, smaller largemouths are fair to eat. Big ones aren't much good, and in my experience none of them freeze well. If you want to try them, keep a 14-incher.

Jim


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are intent on eating fish (I have no problem with that) and don't understand why people fish for sport, I have a recommendation for you. Quit fishing altoghether and buy your fish from your local grocer. You will save all sorts of time and money.

If this sounds silly, it is most likely because you enjoy fishing for sport as well. Tight lines and keep it legal.


----------



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

In my opinion, it has to be one of the most enjoyable types of fishing you can do if you have a child. I have a 11yr old that really learned to loved bass fishing this year. He learned how to use a spinning real, cast accurately and all the excitement of going to different ponds to "conquer" the bass in that poind. And then for him to catch a 3lb pond all on his own, fighting it and bring it in all on his own is priceless. Plus the environment is also special. We also scout for ponds, and see all sorts of wildlife in the process..deer..muskrats..differents birds (Resthaven)..fishing a full moon night...I dont thik anything beats its...fishin on Lake Erie for Walleye and Perch is fun too, but it doesn't compare to bass fishing..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Largemouth bass are good to eat , maybe a little less so if they are huge but still better than catfish in my opinion. Smaller ones dont taste much different than bluegill or any other sunfish , but just like sunfish you want the meat to be as fresh as possible. You can get some really nice fillets from bass , and when they are battered and fried its pretty darn good. Add to that the fact that bass fishing can be really fast paced and when they are biting or on the beds you can really have a good time. There is usually a lot more action involved in bass fishing and a lot more interaction between fish and fisherman , the feel of them grabbing it / tapping it and then being able to set the hook at just the right time .....oh yes, when they are biting good it is very productive fishing and addictive.


----------



## Spruce (Apr 20, 2009)

they suck to eat, Please continue NOT to bass fish.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

You should just try it a couple of times. It might not be your thing but give it a shot. I think most bass fisherman like to fish for eaters once in a while. I would be hard to understand that kind of investment without keeping a few once in a while.


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bass fishing is the best type period. I don't bring home dinner but its catching the bass I enjoy. I most always release them, I do enjoy an occasional fishing trip to catch better eating species like perch walleye crappie bluegill etc. but I enjoy catching the fish, and I love everything about it. If you are doing it purely for food then it is more of a chore then recreational activity. I also enjoy golfing and watching tv either of those activies rarely result in a meal. Bass really shouldn't be eaten in my opinion just because there's so many other better eating fish. i just love the species smallies and largemouths, they hit the lure hard and I love trying to figure out where they are. I am not alone the majority of the fishing shows on tv target bass. Bassmasters is a popular professional fishing tournement......If people in Texas don't target Bass I'll head down there and catch them all!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to mention Texas waters hold some monster largemouth. Much bigger than they get up here.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the replies. yeah alot of my buddies say the same things you guys say. they put up a fight and i guess thats what makes it more fun so i wouldnt know about it until i try it i guess. nah, i cant quit fishing so that statement below does appear silly to me about quitting fishing because i truly love it. i guess i just like keeping some fish because they taste alot better to me knowing that i caught the thing so thats prob why i keep them..well that and i just love fish. i grew up in Houston and also grew up fishing in the gulf coast and unfortunately never bass fished down there. There is more people that are into bass fishing down there than there is here and i heard that too that texas has some huge largemouths. i just found it more interesting to go after a hammerhead shark or baracuda than a bass, lol.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

texasfisherman said:


> i just found it more interesting to go after a hammerhead shark or baracuda than a bass, lol.


As soon as you find hammerheads and barracuda in Ohio, I will put down my by bass pole for ever and go fishing with you! I'd probably have to quit wading though. After a while I am sure you will find a species up here that you like to target and grow to appreciate them for what they are.

Best Wishes.


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

texasfisherman said:


> just curious but whats the big deal on largemouth bass fishing? maybe its because i fish for keeps and i guess i heard largemouths arent' good to eat but im still just curious on why people go after largemouths; big ones if that if you cant even eat them. is it just a fun thing to just catch them and release them?
> who cares how big the fish is if you dont take it home as proof and/or you cant eat it? ive caught a 30 lb sheephead so is that something to brag about? i dont know, like i said i fish for keeps and i still dont understand whats the point on spending time and money in doing catch and release where you go back home with nothing. i dont know about ya'll but where i come from if you go fishing, you better come home with something to eat or you'll be the laughing stock for months and nobody will take you serious. no kidding! maybe its just a texas thing but ive seen it go as far as seeing someone get fired from their job for not bringing home something to eat regardless of how big his catch might of been. someone please explain? if they're good to eat then let me know because ill surely go bass fishing.


Have you thought about the money to be made and earned in tournaments, not to mention the competition? That's why I have done it for the last 26 years.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

texasfisherman said:


> thanks for the replies. yeah alot of my buddies say the same things you guys say. they put up a fight and i guess thats what makes it more fun so i wouldnt know about it until i try it i guess. nah, i cant quit fishing so that statement below does appear silly to me about quitting fishing because i truly love it. i guess i just like keeping some fish because they taste alot better to me knowing that i caught the thing so thats prob why i keep them..well that and i just love fish. i grew up in Houston and also grew up fishing in the gulf coast and unfortunately never bass fished down there. There is more people that are into bass fishing down there than there is here and i heard that too that texas has some huge largemouths. i just found it more interesting to go after a hammerhead shark or baracuda than a bass, lol.


I hope you don't eat the 'cuda...they are loaded with mercury.

If you want to keep fish, keep perch or walleye. They are actually worth eating. There is a reason you do not see LMB in the store.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tex, your right about the amount of people that bass fish in Texas. I took a weeks vacation 7 years in a row to fish Lake Fork back in the mid 90's. The one thing I'll never forget is the drive from the hotel to the lake. I could count on one hand the number of houses that did not have at least 1 bass boat in the driveway.You guys buy bass boats the way we buy lawn furnature...............Mark


----------

